# NREMT Re-cert Question



## ChrisCYoung (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello, I just had a quick question. Do you need to be employed as an EMT to get re-certified? I took my national reg about a year and a half ago so it expires this march, but I never got a job in that time. Does that mean I wont be able to re-certify? Am I going to have to retake the class and everything? Any help or advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 11, 2010)

I recall answering this exact question not too long ago - maybe it wasn't you, though.

Yes, you need to be employed to keep an active certification.  The NREMT requires that you be associated with an EMS agency, and the medical director, chief of operations, or training officer has to sign off on your psychomotor skills.  If you haven't worked as an EMT, you can go inactive.


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 11, 2010)

He can't go inactive on his first recert unless he has 6 months of work.
He will have to let it lapse, and than redo the NREMT (refresher, skills, written).


----------



## ChrisCYoung (Jan 13, 2010)

do I only need to take the refresher course, or do I need to take the full course over again?


----------



## TccEMT (Jan 13, 2010)

Just the 24 hour refresher.



			
				www.NREMT.org said:
			
		

> If your National EMS Certification lapsed as an EMT-Basic within a two year period or you are currently state licensed as an EMT-Basic, *you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations*. If your EMS certification expired more than two years ago, you must complete an entire state-approved EMT-Basic course and complete the cognitive and psychomotor examinations.


----------



## netters311 (Feb 20, 2010)

Im glad i found this thread as i just posted a similar question. What qualifies as "using EMT skills"? I know that sounds like a silly question. But, im just curious because I work in a hospital in the Cardiopulmonary dept. I do EKG/EEG's, Stress tests, ect. I also try to respond to codes with the respiratory therapists in my dept to help bag and do compressions. Would this be qualifying work? My job doesnt require and licenses or anything. Just BLS and now ACLS and PALS.


----------



## TccEMT (Feb 21, 2010)

There are lot of EMT-Bs working hospitals as "Techs" or a similer title. If they require you to have your EMT and you provide any form of care that is the EMT-B scope, than I would say you're good to go.


----------



## Dreadnought (Feb 26, 2010)

To make sure I'm understanding this correctly, as an active duty servicemember who ISN'T a medic and who doesn't operate in a medical capacity (I'm an infantryman) with an EMT-B national certification, it is impossible for me to recertify when the time comes?

I have no choice but to let it lapse, and take a refresher?


----------



## TccEMT (Feb 27, 2010)

Dreadnought said:


> To make sure I'm understanding this correctly, as an active duty servicemember who ISN'T a medic and who doesn't operate in a medical capacity (I'm an infantryman) with an EMT-B national certification, it is impossible for me to recertify when the time comes?
> 
> I have no choice but to let it lapse, and take a refresher?


It depends, is this your first recert? It is maybe yes maybe no on the lapse.
I would talk with a medical officer that is the CO (and your CO) for those who do work in a medical capacity. Being an EMT is a skill I could see being used as an infantryman, much like combat life saver. If the a medical officer is willing to sign off on your NREMT forms than your good to go.


----------

